# Benefit Fraud!!!!



## sarah 2000 (30 Apr 2007)

hi 

Maybe its none of my business but im pretty friendly with my next door neighbour.  i have known her and her boyfriend for maybe six months now and during that time she has told me that she is claiming loan parents and her boyfriend is on the dole.  her boyfriend is not ment to be staying there as it is a council house for herself and the children.  in the mean time she is also working parttime (cash in hand) and her boyfriend is also working full time (cash in the hand)
Not only that but she proudly admits that she is up with the community health board officer every week claiming this that and every thing she can get her hands on.
HOW CAN PEOPLE GET AWAY WITH THIS.!!!

Myself and my partner work full time and we have two children.  i just feel these people have everything handed to them on a plate while the rest of us are paying for it.  thats what the tax payers money is going on

Anyone disagree??/


----------



## Joe1234 (1 May 2007)

If you feel so strongly about it then why dont you report it?


----------



## Welfarite (1 May 2007)

Report it anonymously to your local Social welfare office, giving both names and addresses. even drop them a note if you like. No point in giving out about it and not doing anything about it! Most fraud is caught due to reports like yours. The SW inspectors won't disclose where they got the information, maybe not even tell the person being investigated that they were reported.


----------



## setemupjoe (1 May 2007)

I agree with you ,i have reported blatant abuses ,the shame is on them not you ! some people are just lazy and need a cold dose of reality.


----------



## CCOVICH (1 May 2007)

This issue was recently raised here and I'm pretty sure it's been dicussed before.  Welfarite and others have given advice on what can be done if there is a genuine suspicion of fraud.

Any ranting to be done should be kept to the appropriate forum, i.e. those that have enough posts can discuss the issue in Letting Off Steam.

I don't actually see a question in the original post, so will assume it was a rant.

Thread locked.


----------

